# Triples



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

[siteimg]4840[/siteimg]

Sam was professionally trained by a Master Gardener. He will take a line to the corn patch, and handle to the Peaches & Cream without fail. Eat your heart out, you lab boys! :run:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I want to see him bring back a pumpkin...then I'll be impressed! :lol:


----------



## Gundog (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice retrieve from a fellow pointer fan


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

WOW already husked ready to cook


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

And washed!! A truely versatile dog!


----------

